# Red's Girlfriend



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish to breed Red (see picture). But i want a female that will look good with Red as a couple. Any sugestions?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

a side note, he is the calm but deadly type. he leaves everyone well alone until they attack him, when they do, he kills the in seconds. so no meanies.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

You can't have a female live with him. If you breed you need to set up a whole second tank to breed in and then a third tank for the female to live in. Please read about breeding. If you have a female live with the male he will kill her.

You also need to line up about 200 people to home your baby betta's or kill enough betta's until you have a manageable number. You also need to read up on culling which is very important. You can't allow defective fish to reach adulthood. You also need to buy live good like baby brine shrimp, vinegar eels, and Grendel worms for your baby fish. You also need about 100 to 200 jars as babies will start fighting and killing each other once they get old enough so each needs it's own jar and daily water changes.


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

the reflection makes red look crazy haha, ladyraincloud what a downer! ha jk =p


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Females can be just as deadly as males.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a tank in the other room to place the female. i have attempted to breed bettas before, but had to use me cousin's fish and the male was an egg eater so... i wish to try it with my Red. I know a local fish store that will take most of the babies and am still trying to convince another store( D*** Walmart) to take them but cannot get ahold of the manager. My cousin has the materials needed except food. He only fights when messed with. He wouldn't even bother with my cousin's active female, she wanted to breed. and Savageajc, he was flareing at his reflection when i took that photo. He was actually being playful at the time. I almost got a cambodian female that had bloodred fins for him, rescue from walmart. but i didn't have the other tank betta friendly yet. she had only 3 mm of water in her cup and was barely bigger than a female guppy. Walmart got a good but-chewing from me that day. but i just want a fish that will look good with Red, not in the same tank but you get the idea...


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Savageajc said:


> ladyraincloud what a downer! ha jk =p


Excuse Me, I'm not trying to interfere, but that sounds kind of disrespectful.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i thought it was rather rude as well, but i saw the humor in it before the rude, so i thought it was funny. i thought it was worded that way for the effect? maybe, maybe not...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm not expert but I think you want to go with a CT female - otherwise you will end up with funky fins. 
I don't understand the color genetics but that might be a good place to start - what color are you trying to achieve? 
I tried breeding a while back - the female was WAY to violent and ripped all his fins off yet I had a misidentified young VT in a 20G with 5 males and there was no more fighting then is normal in a soreity.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree that statement seemed rude... Even if sarcasm or a joke was the point, remember words on a screen do not have an ounce of tone, which in person tone really makes the statement rude/funny 

Anyways, A crowntail for sure. Because crowntail is the one where you cross it to anything else you get really odd looking shaggy fins that may not be desireable. Color choice, I do not know what you want.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

DO NOT GIVE THE BABIES TO PETSTORES OR THEY ARE DOOMED

Petstores let their fish die and don't care for them and often sell them to people who don't care about them either. Honestly the last place I would send your fish is a petstore. I would find people instead who know how to care for betta fish.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

These people that i mentioned only adopt out pets to those who are able to care for them. My friend runs the place and i have the upmost confidance in him. i have also personally cared for his babies whilst he be away. the process is a bit annoying actually. i didn't like the amount of questions he asked me so that i could take home a few neon tetras! and yes, forgot who said it, i quite like the idea of having a crowntail female. it was sugested by a friend to place a blue female with red on the tail in with him so as to be his oppisite color, but i think this will produce ugly children. i would love to have red or gold babies but don't know how that is possible. i took a genetics class last year but i don't know how the genes in a fish work, class focused on people. i also thought of combtail babies, halfmoon mom? so you all think it should be a crowntail...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well a halfmoon crowntail produces shaggy fins. Line breeding (I think I was told f3?) is what gets you combtails.

If you want red search for a solid red female


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you, i was just reading your article on 1-2 gallon bowls in the betta pics forum. i like it! I will kepp all of your opinions on my mind everyone! thank you all for the help!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem  And if you want, totally join the convo over there haha. It's for people to be open to it


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

You still mentioned trying to sell to Walmart the #1 store of fish abuse. I just wouldn't trust any fish stores to be honest with you, only people who already own betta's or are setting up a tank 2.5 or larger and knowing about cycling tanks or that they have to be cleaned twice weekly.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

the same cambodian femal is still at walmart. i forgot my wallet so i couldn't get her. she is even smalle than Red! and he is only 1.25 inches long, nose to tail tip. she was a measly inch. at the sight of me, the fish man there started to clean the tanks! ha! i thought that was hilarious! i moved the girl back to the front and helped out a little but had to go so... my cousin offered her famale to me, she no like her. this girl, Aqua, is a meanie! she is used to being queen of the tank and was left with a male in a 10 gallon. but before you verbaly kill my cousin, these fish were siblings and it actually worked out well! the male, Blue is 3.50 inches and the female is 1 inch. both are purple veiltails and are walmart rescues.


----------

